# Super Fine screen printer needed.



## howierocket (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys, 

This has been touched on here and there before but I figured I would ask directly. I am looking to have a huge run of tshirts made and want the shirts to be verrrrrry finely printed. I want someone who isn't just the local screen printer, I want more of an artist. I am looking to have some burnout deisgns made, beach printing done, and also very very nice dye and ink screening done. If lets say I needed 1000 shirts prinited what would your suggestions be. I can't have any mistakes with that number of shirts and alot of the local compaines I have seen on the east coast as well as the westcoast aren't to the quality I want. Thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

howierocket said:


> Hey guys,
> If lets say I needed 1000 shirts prinited what would your suggestions be. I can't have any mistakes with that number of shirts and alot of the local compaines I have seen on the east coast as well as the westcoast aren't to the quality I want. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


hi there, 
yes do look for the best.
any pro in the biz will do-yah. no mistakes.
Mistakes should happen in the pre-production stage so that every thing turns out rosie at the end.

there are lots of pros in the usa. I'm surprised you're having a tough time finding them. 

Can you post 1 design so that we can see what makes it FINE and tough to do ?

Cheers


----------



## howierocket (May 18, 2006)

I am looking for a large place or a directory of where I can find some of these people too. I am outside of NYC by an hour and need someone northeast like. 

I am not putting my images online at this time. Once everything is nailed down and the company is solid I may end up throwing some stuff up here. 


I'll keep looking.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your best bet is to keep searching sources like http://boards.screeprinters.net or try our classifieds here at T-ShirtForums to post an official bid request.

If you need to see the quality first hand, you may need to keep calling around to local printers to see what they can do. You may be surprised at what a "local" printer with experience can do.


----------



## howierocket (May 18, 2006)

Ok, I have put the word out over there. We'll see how it goes. 

Thanks!


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

howierocket said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This has been touched on here and there before but I figured I would ask directly. I am looking to have a huge run of tshirts made and want the shirts to be verrrrrry finely printed. I want someone who isn't just the local screen printer, I want more of an artist. I am looking to have some burnout deisgns made, beach printing done, and also very very nice dye and ink screening done. If lets say I needed 1000 shirts prinited what would your suggestions be. I can't have any mistakes with that number of shirts and alot of the local compaines I have seen on the east coast as well as the westcoast aren't to the quality I want. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Yes, the fine dots as small as *65 to 80 lpi* can be printed successfully ... but for soft inks like pigment it should be 65 lpi or less. plastisol can be done at maximum 80 lpi.


----------



## howierocket (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys. This is a pretty good example of what I am trying to get printed. I have a client that needs a 1500 shirt run. Not huge but still not just the company name printed square on the front of a shirt. 


thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi J, if you still haven't found a printer for your job, you can post a SERVICE REQUEST in our T-Shirt Classifieds area to see if any of our members (many of whom are screen printers) can help you out in your project.

I know of at least one member here who does all over printing like that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

J's classified request is here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5297


----------



## howierocket (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Rodney


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

howierocket

Did you ever get a response to your add? I am also looking for a resource that can print out similar type jobs for me.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> plastisol can be done at maximum 80 lpi.


This is incorrect. An Impressions Golden Sgueegee award winner printed a simulated dollar bill on dark shirts using 150 dot per inch.

Its tought and only a handful can achieve a quality burn/print with dots higher than 65.


----------

